# Police check for sponsorship



## J4Y_11 (Aug 17, 2011)

HI

I from the UK but was married in Canada last year to a Canadian citizen. I have now returned to Canada (Ontario) and will be staying here whilst my wife sponsors me to obtain permanent residency. A lawyer is handling the sponsorship for us and has told me i need to obtain a police record check from the UK as is required for sponsorship, but he wasn't very clear on how i go about this. In the UK private individuals can not apply for a full CRB check only potential employers can.

As im not going to be returning to The uk for quite some time can some one please advise me on how i go about obtain a police check here.......thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

J4Y_11 said:


> HI
> 
> I from the UK but was married in Canada last year to a Canadian citizen. I have now returned to Canada (Ontario) and will be staying here whilst my wife sponsors me to obtain permanent residency. A lawyer is handling the sponsorship for us and has told me i need to obtain a police record check from the UK as is required for sponsorship, but he wasn't very clear on how i go about this. In the UK private individuals can not apply for a full CRB check only potential employers can.
> 
> As im not going to be returning to The uk for quite some time can some one please advise me on how i go about obtain a police check here.......thanks


Why are you using/paying a lawyer for sponsorship? If your wife is a Canadian citizen it's a no brainer/easy peasy.

How to obtain a police certificate - United Kingdom


----------



## J4Y_11 (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Why are you using/paying a lawyer for sponsorship? If your wife is a Canadian citizen it's a no brainer/easy peasy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, you can apply for a CRB yourself, it goes back 10 years.


----------



## VicApple (Nov 4, 2010)

The procedure is quite simple and is detailed on the Citizenship and Immigration Canada website. I am not allowed to post the page link as have not made four posts yet. So I have cut and pasted the relevant section:

How to obtain a police certificate

United Kingdom (including England, Channel Islands, Isle of Man, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland)

Do I need to provide a police certificate when applying for permanent residence?
Yes.

How and where do I obtain one?

If you live in the United Kingdom 
You must apply through the ACPO (Association of Chief Police Officers) Criminal Records Office.

The ACPO police certificate contains security features and information on criminal records from databases covering England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.

To apply, download the instructions, application form and Frequently Asked Questions at: the ACPO website

The “Standard Service” processing time is 10 working days. For an additional cost, “Premium Service” processing is available in 2 working days.

If you need help with your application, please call the ACPO Criminal Records Office on 0845 6013 999 (between 08:30 and 16:30) Monday to Friday or e–mail [email protected].

Note: The Data Protection Statement (obtained by Subject Access) is no longer accepted.

If you live outside of the United Kingdom
The same procedures above apply.


----------

